# In need of a Truck bed, or side panel 85 720



## Sfischer113 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm a new owner of a 85 720, and I am looking for a either a truck bed or the passenger side panels. I have spent weeks looking for for either one, because some jackass slammed into the side of my truck in a parking lot, and of course they didn't stick around. One thing I am sure of is that it's a regular cab.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Regular cabs usually came with 6' beds, but some did come with 7'. Looking for a bed for a 36-year-old Nissan 720 that isn't rusted out or damaged can be a tough chore! It's not like a Chevy or Ford truck where there were a ton of them sold in the US! I did find a few used beds at Car-part.com.


----------

